# Livery Yard Needed - South Northants.



## Gorgeous 13 (7 February 2015)

Can anyone help?
We are in the process of buying our first horse...the main user will be my daughter who is 16.  Our problem is that we had our Livery all sorted or so we thought!  The Livery Yard has just told us that it has changed hands & wont be accepting any new horses...
We now need to try & find somewhere else close to home, we will at minimum need assisted livery but more than likely depending on cost would need to opt for full livery.
We need somewhere with a school with floodlights,instruction, off road hacking & possibly a cross country field and most importantly some support as this will be our first horse & if I'm honest its already proving to be a bit of a nightmare...
We live in the NN12 postcode so somewhere near to Towcester would be ideal.
Any suggestions?
Thanks x


----------



## Janeymc (8 February 2015)

Hi I am at a yard in Little Brington NN7. There is a vacancy at the moment. 

http://www.stoneacre-equestrian.co.uk

It has everything you need apart from the cross country course, there is no DIY and the minimum is part livery, full is also available. We all have lessons with our own instructors, but there isn't one actually linked to the yard. 

I bought my horse 16 months ago and he is my first. We are both very happy at Stoneacre and it is a very friendly yard. May be a little far for you though.

Good luck with your search


----------



## Gorgeous 13 (9 February 2015)

Hi, Thank you for your reply we are finding this whole process a bit of a nightmare if I'm honest....
Stoneacre could be an option but as you say it may be a little to far but certainly worth a look.
Thank you so much for replying


----------



## Janeymc (9 February 2015)

No problem, I just think it is great place for first timers. When I bought my boy on the Saturday I had nowhere to go on the Monday,when he was to be delivered !!  Claire the YO was brilliant very supportive, and is still advising me now when needed. All the other liveries are very friendly too. Even when the yard is full there are only 9 liveries so not too big either. Have a think, because it may be worth the extra distance to be at the right place. . Also if you go on full livery you wouldn't necessarily have to go every day.


----------



## MrsH1970 (10 February 2015)

Hi,
I am the yard manager (Claire) at Stoneacre. If you are interested in looking round or want to chat please call me. My number is 07545525413, as Jane said we don't have a cross country course on site but there are a couple close to us that you can hire. The rest of your requirements can be easily met. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Gorgeous 13 (21 February 2015)

Hi Claire,
Sorry I've only just had a chance to read your message.  I really appreciate you coming back to me the whole experience of buying a horse is proving to be a bit of a nightmare!  Needless to say that the purchase has fallen through.   I think we might now look for a horse to loan with a view to buy as we seem to keep finding the "Del Boys" of the horse world to buy from  
As soon as we are ready I'll be in touch & hopefully you will still have space.
Thanks again for replying.


----------



## MrsH1970 (21 February 2015)

That's absolutely fine. What sort of horse are you looking for? I will keep an eye out. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Gorgeous 13 (21 February 2015)

Thanks for replying so quickly,
We'd like to loan to start with & would be looking for a Gelding between 15 & 16.1, we've previously loaned an 16.2 ISH (3 years at a riding school) we'd ideally like an Irish Draft, ISH, IrishX preferably more leg on than leg off, he'd need to be safe for hacking & suitable for my daughter to do a bit of everything on.....we need a bit of a saint really! My daughter is a competent rider, she has been riding for 10 years and is very good at reading a horse (if that makes sense). She would really like to start competing if possible. She is capable in all aspects of riding (jumping, hacking and schooling) but I would say her strength lies in flatwork so something a little green in this respect would not be a problem. She really enjoys jumping and jumped her old loan horse over 1m. 
However I am a little biased being her mum


----------



## MrsH1970 (21 February 2015)

Haha, ok. I will keep my eyes peeled for something suitable. Hope you find something very soon. You sometimes have to try a few frogs before finding a prince


----------



## Gorgeous 13 (21 February 2015)

That's great thank you....we've certainly seen & tried a few frogs!  I'm sure there's a prince out there somewhere...just need to find him


----------

